# Sources: Gordon Hayward agrees to $63 million offer sheet with Hornets



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Restricted free agent Gordon Hayward has agreed to a four-year, $63 million maximum contract offer sheet with the Charlotte Hornets, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> *A player option for the fourth year of the deal and a 15 percent trade kicker are expected to be included in the offer sheet, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> *
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...llion-offer-sheet-with-hornets-051222460.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That's a lot of money for a guy who pretty much put up the same numbers that Jeff Green did.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bogg said:


> That's a lot of money for a guy who pretty much put up the same numbers that Jeff Green did.


No, Green is not close to being the distributor Hayward is or the shooter he is every other year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Coach Fish said:


> No, Green is not close to being the distributor Hayward is or the shooter he is every other year.


Hayward isn't a good enough distributor that you want him running the offense anyway. It's nice to have him down the list to keep the ball moving, but you're never going to have him as your floor general. Other than that, their numbers are _awfully_ close for two guys who played in similar circumstances last year. All the sudden $9 million a year for Jeff Green and $8 million for Avery Bradley look like minor bargains.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Charlotte could probably win the division if LeBron leaves Miami


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Utah will be matching this.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Wonder how much of an emphasis the Hornets will place on trying to get Ariza or Stephenson now. Ironically I really thought MKG and Ariza were fairly similar in skillsets but Trevor really stepped up his offensive game this last season. Issue with that is the potential of Stunting Gilchrists growth as that signing could burn into his minutes, but the money needs to be outgoing to somebody.


----------

